# Sunday Oct. 25 Veterans Stadium Cycle swap



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2015)

This is a Monthly swap meet that a lot of us bike folk show up for. Motorcycles too... mostly actually.
I will be out there with Cory sellin and swappin parts and pieces.
Gates open at 7 for shoppers; Vendors are in starting at 5:00... Great Fun!
http://store.toppingevents.com/so-cal-cycle-swap-meet/


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 20, 2015)

Me and Larock will be there selling good stuff! And some cool accessories.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice! I miss this swap alot! The people and overpriced treasures! Enjoy it, guys!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## momona (Oct 20, 2015)

Any pics of stuff people want to sell this Sunday....?  Especially people that don't have a booth?  I know I could use some early Christmas money.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2015)

momona said:


> Any pics of stuff people want to sell this Sunday....?  Especially people that don't have a booth?  I know I could use some early Christmas money.




I am sharing a space with Cory and I will have these two bikes out there and some other stuff....



Saddle not included on Twinbar



I put them both in the for sale section here


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll be bringing these tires.    Red Clay  26x2.125  Brand NEW !!!!    only $10 Each


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm loading; but I am not bringing my Packard I'm going to keep it.


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 25, 2015)




----------

